# BMQ SEPTEMBER 20th Edmonton



## Canadian_beast (29 Aug 2021)

Hello, I’m wondering if anyone on here is starting BMQ on September 20th in Edmonton? Hope to make some friends early.


----------



## Aceknow21 (6 Oct 2021)

Hey chief,

I start BMQ in Edmonton of the 16th of Oct. I was just wondering how your BMQ's going?


----------



## Canadian_beast (23 Oct 2021)

Aceknow21 said:


> Hey chief,
> 
> I start BMQ in Edmonton of the 16th of Oct. I was just wondering how your BMQ's going?


Hey ace, the course is going great to be honest we don’t have weekends yet starting week 6 on Monday, it’s all what I expected pretty much lots of class work and pt along with drill, I haven’t seen any other BMQ courses on base yet, did your course get postponed or something or are you at wainwright?


----------

